# Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung



## BuzzKillington (9. Juli 2015)

*Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne meine MSI R9 290X wasserkühlen. Zuerst hab ich mal eine Wasserkühlung bei Alphacool zusammengestellt. Insgesamt kostet die aber über 200€. Dann bin ich auf den Arctic Accelero Hybrid II gestoßen und den findet man ja schon ab 75€. Hat den jemand von euch getestet und kann man den empfehlen? Ich will meine Graka nicht stark übertakten, ich will einfach nur die Hitze so schnell wie möglich aus dem Gehäuse bringen.  Mit der CPU hab ich keine Hitzeprobleme und da werde ich wohl bei meinem Luftkühler bleiben.
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## the_leon (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde vom Accelero Hbrid abraten, da nur dir Cpu gekühlt wird und die Spawas ungekühlt bleiben.
Wäre ein Accelero Xtreme eine Option?? Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV (DCACO-V800001-GBA01)


----------



## sonic1monkey (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Arctic Accelero Hybrid II: Hybrid-Kühler auf einer GTX 780 Ti im PCGHX-Test
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ekommen.html?highlight=Arctic+Accelero+Hybrid


----------



## BuzzKillington (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Danke für die Links. In dem Thread scheinen die Leute relativ begeistert zu sein. Auf die Spannungswandler kann man ja noch Kühlkörper kleben, wenns sein muss, aber wie gesagt, ich muss ja nicht übertakten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es reicht aus einen *flachen* 92mm Lüfter im Bereich der langen VRM1-Reihe auf den Backside-Kühler zu legen.

Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92mm


----------



## BuzzKillington (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Interessant. Warum hast du eigentlich auf beiden Seiten des Radiators Lüfter?


----------



## the_leon (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Weil der eine dann die luft reinbläst und der 2. Sie wieder rauszieht!
Bringt n paar grad


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

ohne aktive spawakühlung empfehle ich das ding nicht....
ich hate aus spas den 1er auf ner gtx 670...der hate keine plate sondern nochn lüfter und aufklebe külkörper di spawas und ram kühlten...und das ging super... auch wen di remps jetz nich so begeisternd waren ... aber keine aktive spawa külung und das im sommer? am besten noch oc! und kauf dir gleich nen brandmelder dazu... wirst brauchen früher oder später


----------



## BuzzKillington (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

OK, ich habe eine andere Lösung: CPU-Kühler + NZXT Kraken G10 + VRM- und RAM-Heatsinks

Die kompatiblen Kühler 
NZXT : Kraken X61, Kraken X41, Kraken X31, Kraken X60, Kraken X40
Corsair : H105, H110, H90, H75, H55 , H50 (CW-9060006-WW only)
Antec : KUHLER H2O 920V4, KUHLER H2O 620V4, KUHLER H2O 920, KUHLER H2O 620
Thermaltake : Water 3.0 Extreme, Water 3.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer, Water 2.0 Extreme, Water 2.0 Pro, Water 2.0 Performer
Zalman : LQ-320, LQ-315, LQ-310

Da wird dann die Graka ganz normal von der richtigen Seite gekühlt


----------



## the_leon (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Entweder X60, X61 oder H110


----------



## BuzzKillington (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Ich glaub nicht, dass man für die Graka so einen großen Radiator braucht. Außerdem passen die nicht in mein Gehäuse. Nur 120 und 240mm geht.


----------



## the_leon (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Aber dann ist es Leise und kühl!


----------



## BuzzKillington (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

So, ich hab heute die Wakü erhalten und gleich eingebaut. Meine letzte Frage ist nun: Wo schließe ich nun Pumpe und Kraken an? Ich hab auf dem Mainboard CHA_FAN und PWR_FAN.


----------



## ASD_588 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Wen möglich auf Cpu Fan damit man sofort sehen kann wie schnell der lüfter ist wen er zu laut ist.


----------



## the_leon (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Hast du keinen Lüfteranschluss auf der GPU??


----------



## BuzzKillington (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Der GPU-Anschluss ist nicht kompatibel mit normalen Gehäuselüftern. Ich hab die Lüfter und Pumpe mit den CHA_FAN Steckern verbunden. Die kann ich über's UEFI steuern.
Meine Antwort hat so lange gedauert, weil ich die Wasserkühlung austauschen lassen musste. Die Pumpe war kaputt. Aber jetzt läuft's einwandfrei. Außerdem wollte ich noch fragen, wo ich den Radiator am besten befestige.


----------



## the_leon (1. August 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Entweder vorne oder am Boden ansaugend, da er dann kalte luft hat, oder hinten/oben ausblasend, da dann die abwärme gleich draußen ist!


----------



## BuzzKillington (1. August 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Ist vielleicht ein bisschen unorthodox, aber ich hab den Radiator an der Seite befestigt. So ist die Kühlleistung deutlich besser als hinten. Für oben reicht leider der Schlauch nicht. Vorne geht nicht, und unten ist auch suboptimal. Trotzdem danke für die Tipps


----------



## the_leon (1. August 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

kannst du auch, das geht nur bei vielen gehäusen nicht (welches hast du denn)


----------



## BuzzKillington (1. August 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

CM Storm Trooper


----------



## the_leon (1. August 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Da ist der Radi an  der Seite , da er dann die kalte Luft von vorne bekommt und diese rauspustet, also bekommt er keine warme Luft von der CPU, aber transportiert seine warme Luft auch nicht zu ihr


----------



## BuzzKillington (1. August 2015)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid II vs herkömmliche Wasserkühlung*

Cool.


----------

